# neon tetra disease?



## finfollower (May 27, 2004)

hey everyone,
Lately I've noticed a discoloration in my glow lite tetras on the stripe and also a somewhat pale yellowish roung lump inside of them right underneath the dorsal fin. I've read about the disease and its symptoms. So far I have not noticed any other symptoms such as restlessness or not schooling except for weight loss (shrunken bellies). Could this be the start of NTD? Also, does NTD affect all species of tetras such as rummynoses b/c I have those in the tank as well and I definitely don't want to lose those?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

With the weight loss, it could very well be the start of NTD. 
It could also be something like internal parasites, so it sure wouldn't hurt to try to deworm them if they are still eating well. I have a recipe, if you're interested.

I'm not real up on all of the fish diseases, but I believe that other Tetra's like rummies could get NTD, so I would definitely keep an eye on things. 
Hopefully someone else will have more info on that part of it, though.


----------



## finfollower (May 27, 2004)

I read some more and found that NTD is just a name for it and neon tetras are just the most susceptible fish to the disease. So other fish can very well get the disease. Jan, I'd like to try your recipe to try and deworm the fish. Can you please PM it or post it up for me?


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

finfollower said:


> I read some more and found that NTD is just a name for it and neon tetras are just the most susceptible fish to the disease. So other fish can very well get the disease. Jan, I'd like to try your recipe to try and deworm the fish. Can you please PM it or post it up for me?


There a lot of methods to deworm fish. But you can make sure it's internal parasites by checking the fish's feces - if they're white and mucusy, then it's definitely worms. If they're refusing to eat, it's more likely NTD or some other potentially fatal illness.

But here are the two methods I know of-

First, is 100% natural. Simply use garlic-extract (Seachem makes a great product I use called GarlicGaurd with added Vitamin C for immune boosting) and soak your fish food in it for a couple of minutes and procede by feeding it to all your fish. No need to take chances by just feeding the infected ones only. The downside is that it usually takes between 1-2 weeks to completely get rid of the worms, but I've heard stories where the garlic-extract actually cured the fish as opposed to more common antibiotic method.

Second, is the use of an antibiotic called Metronidazole. It needs to be mixed with some frozen-food and then fed to the fish. Seachem actually recommends diping the medicated food in garlic-extract aswell, as fish dislike the taste of the antibiotic and will usually spit out the food. This medicated food should only be fed once every 2 days untill their feces look normal.

Hopefully, it turns out that they're only infected with worms and not with the fatal NTD. And no, I don't work for Seachem.


----------



## finfollower (May 27, 2004)

lol, thanks Raul. I just fed my fish and they seem to be eating fine except one rummynose keeps disappearing from the group sometimes. The glow lite tetras have lost pretty all much all coloration from their stripes but only on the front half of their bodies.


----------

